# Punchtown Karpal MMA Gloves 4oz



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Why is there pro gloves 4oz and then comp gloves 7oz

are the 7oz the propper ones?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Badboy said:


> Why is there pro gloves 4oz and then comp gloves 7oz
> 
> are the 7oz the propper ones?


Comp 7oz are for amateur rules, 7 or 8oz basically, 4oz is semi pro and pro.

these are amateur style mma gloves - SANDEE MMA SPARRING GLOVES

These are pro style gloves - RAZORSTORM PRO MMA GLOVES

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

cheers mate helps alot but is punchtown a good make?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Badboy said:


> cheers mate helps alot but is punchtown a good make?


Punchtown are good yes. We have these on special offer at the min - PUNCHTOWN MMA GLOVES

Id recomend these tho - RAZORSTORM MMA GLOVES

The razorstorm have the same wrist design as hayabusa at a fraction of the cost. Very very well made. There what i wear myself.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Punchtown MMA Gloves Karpal Pro - Black

use ukmma10 for 10% off - also plenty of other gloves including Punchtown on Marc's site :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ooh, distributor war!

where's the popcorn?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

we need more opposition - lets turn it into a Royale Rumble!!!.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im up for a toe fight?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> Im up for a toe fight?


Can we use oil?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

only extra virgin olive oil, or low cal spray...im on a diet


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

what about lube???...you don't have to taste it if you don't wanna.


----------

